# Gun storage



## MrT9000 (Jun 9, 2006)

I just got a new over/under and im tryin to figure out how to store it. No one i talk to in gun stores seems to know and i cant find anything online, but should i store it broken down, i assume that would be the best for the gun not putting stress on any of the parts? How do you guys store yours? any good suggestions for less pricey cases, or making your own custom case? Whatever tips you guys have would be great b/c no one seems to know and i cant find it online. thanks.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

After a thorough cleaning, lightly oil all metal parts, and store the gun assembled, barrel down in a gun safe/locker with a bag of dessicant, or another type of dehumidifier. You won't hurt the gun by storing it assembled. They shoot that way, right? Shooting would impart more stress than any type of reasonable storage I could imagine. It sounds like you are planning on taking great care of your new gun, and that's a good thing. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## MrT9000 (Jun 9, 2006)

Yea shooting definately would. thanks for the feedback. I just figured that when i see over/unders presented they are usually broken down in a case, i though maybe it was b/c having it stored together would put stress on the ejector springs and action, kinda like storing an auto with the action always open or without snap caps in it? does anyone else store theirs differently?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

As a small point of info, when your gun is broken down, it is cocked. Opening the action cocks the cprings. If you want to take the stress off of the springs. close the gun on a pair of snap caps, and dry fire both barrels before storing. That way, all the springs will be relaxed. Burl


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I would recommend storing ur o/u broken down. There are some really great cases availiable from americase. www.americase.com . I have one for my gun and I just took it across the country to Maryland to do the great american sporting clay shoot. and it turned out just fine. I travel a lot wit my guns and trust them with americase. They can be a little pricy but well worth it! :beer: .


----------

